# Chicks developing leg problems



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I hatched out a bunch of chicks this season probably around 50. I have just noticed the 3rd one that has developed some leg problems. They are seeming fine and then all of a sudden they go down on their hocks for lack of a better way to put it. I have had the same feeding and management program for years without a problem before. The 3 chicks are various ages when this has happened. Any ideas what is happening?? 

On a side note, not sure if this has anything to do with the problem but I have had 3 adult hens die for no apparant reason. They were fine that morning and I found them dead later in the day......

Thanks


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

A few things come to mind. First would be a Vitamin deficiency, mainly B2(Riboflavin) Second, in-breeding of too many generations can also cause leg problems. Third, slipped tendon can also be caused by vitamin/mineral deficiencies. 

Not sure about the adult hens. Is it possible something scared them and they had a heart attack?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would add a vitamin supplement to their water. They should be on a chick starter feed too if they aren't.


----------



## irishgoat (Jan 25, 2014)

did u change food recently for adult bird.I had similar problem got a bad batch of layer crumb, too much salt in food a mistake on the production line. As for the chicks a friend had similar problem with ducklings and used brewers yeast or brewers grain not sure which one. Helps to strengthen ligiments


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not clear how old the chicks are. Although it doesn't sound like this is your problem, one thing that I have seen with young quail and chicken chicks is "splay" or "straddle" legs caused by a surface that is too slick for them to stand on easily such as newspaper. If that is the cause, changing to something with a little more "tooth" to it like paper towels, or screen mesh or hardware cloth will solve the problem -- anything that gives them more traction without allowing their feet to fall through and get caught.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The chicks are variious ages, One was only a couple weeks old, the other two were a month old and the 3rd was a couple months old. They were all already out foraging and scratching which is the strange thing. They were fine one day and the next, they were down on thier hocks. Both legs became quickly effected and they were totally crippled in a few days. I tried to give them extra vitamins and kept them in a cage for a few days to see if they would improve but they didn't. I am totally baffled as to why they went that way and why the 3 hens have died. I give the chickens a healthy diet, poultry grit, milk and they get outside everyday.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe a toxic plant they foraged on? 

It could be a total coincidence of the leg problems and hen losses at the same time. Usually when I see leg problems with the chicks, it's the meat breeds because they're growing too fast and need more vitamins in their diet.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm, I also though vitamin deficiency first, another thought is mites or pest weakening them, and causing anemia - but if most of the flock are fine, that would be unusual. Are they all from the same source? What breed(s)?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I accidentally touched the ad for Chicken Forum and once there, looked around. Someone there had chickens mysteriously dying. The suggestion was to contact the state vet, maybe get a necropsy. But they also suggested getting new feed and not allowing free range in case it was something toxic causing the problem.


----------

